
LibreCAD version 3 code license switching to GPLv3 in 2014 was illegal - app4soft
https://github.com/LibreCAD/LibreCAD_3/issues/207#issuecomment-569354157
======
A_Parr
Not for switching to the GPLv3 license, but for removing the text of the
previous MIT-style one when doing so. It's literally the one thing you can't
do with the license.

~~~
app4soft
It not "removed" — it fully "replaced" without permission.

~~~
A_Parr
Wow.

That basically kills the whole thing. Who knows what else was messed with
without anyone noticing?

